# Questions Concerning EPDM Liner



## Virgil (Sep 29, 2009)

A few questions concerning the use of the EPDM liner in the home-brew wooden framed solar tanks... 
1. What is the most usable thickness of this material to use... I see listed on one online source multiple thickness which are available...So what thickness do you guys use which is pliable yet durable enough to be fitted into these square corner tanks..?
2. Where is a good source of this EPDM material..? National big box stores and /or online sources ..? 
3. What would be the general cost for this rubber liner to be used in a 200 gallon tank..?
4. Has anyone had a problem with residual rubber smell from this material for tanks which were mounted within the building...? My particular use would be in a moderately heated cellar with temperatures in the 60 to 70 degree f range year round...
5. And finally, I read on one manufacture site that they stopped using the EPDM in this application because of long term residual material from this rubber liner forming a coating on the outside surface of copper coil heat exchanger... As anyone had a problem with this...And if so, were you able to correct the problem...? or was it not that big of a problem to be concerned about..? I currently use a copper coil heat exchanger suspended within an insulated plastic 55 gallon barrel... A DHW drain-back system... Thanks...


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

I believe most are swim pool liners. I still use the 5-6 gal carboys. for secondary fermentation. It takes up alot of room and extra work but I'm still a poor boy. been doin this for 50 years if I count the time with dad. 40 years on my own. I was married young and just kept makin my own, sure had alot of capping friends. usually don't make more than 10 cases at a time, best wishes, ray


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I built an artificial river to spawn fish in at the farm. I'm pretty sure the 30'x100' liner was EPDM. It looked like heavy duty truck tire inner tube material (45 mil?). The liner weighed 900 lbs and cost $.45/sq ft. It has a 20 year warranty even if left exposed to the sun. I got it from an aquaculture supply company.

I see that Home Depot carries small pieces for little garden ponds. You can cut it and make water tight seams to fit square corners if you use the right stuff.


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Virgil said:


> A few questions concerning the use of the EPDM liner in the home-brew wooden framed solar tanks...
> 1. What is the most usable thickness of this material to use... I see listed on one online source multiple thickness which are available...So what thickness do you guys use which is pliable yet durable enough to be fitted into these square corner tanks..?
> 2. Where is a good source of this EPDM material..? National big box stores and /or online sources ..?
> 3. What would be the general cost for this rubber liner to be used in a 200 gallon tank..?
> ...


Hi,
1 - The stuff I have is 45 mil -- this seems to be pretty common, and works fine.

2 - I've gotten EPDM from Home Depot and from a local landscaper that does uses it for pond linings. HD here sells it by the foot off a 12 ft wide roll. The landscaper had a 20 ft wide roll.

3 - Going from memory, but I think it was about 50 cents a sqft.
I think you should be able to find a good local source.

4- Don't think that will be a problem. My 2nd tank is in a conditioned crawl space, and I don't notice any odor. Almost all the exposed EPDM is inside the tank.

5- That sounds like Tom at American Solartechnics. Tom is a great guy, and is very very knowledgeable on solar. But, also bear in mind that he sells tanks, and is looking for ways to distinguish his his tanks (which are very good) from regular tanks. 
There are a bazillion EPDM tanks out there -- I think that if there were serious problems with them, you would hear about. I've not gotten any negative feeedback on the EPDM tanks from the many folks who have done the $1K solar water heater. STSS sell a lot of large EPDM lined tanks with heat exchangers to people who have outdoor wood furnaces -- have not really heard any negative feedback.

If you decide you don't want to do an EPDM liner, there are people out there who do custom liners of PVC and other materials -- there is one listed here:
http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/SpaceHeating/Components.htm#Storage
Search for Western Enivironmental
I think that Tom would also be willing to sell you a liner only for one of his standard tank sizes.


Gary


----------



## Virgil (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys.... And, Gary your website is an excellent resource... 

Virgil


----------

